# Sage new Payload fly rod



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Has anyone tried the new Sage Payload fly rod. I demo the 6wt last week and it was sweet. I could easily cast 90ft of line. At 8'9" it also made the 20' cast that you need for Red fishing easy as well. This will probably be my next rod. Just can't decide between the 6,7,or 8 wt. I really like fishing a 6wt but wind can be a problem and the 8wt is more rod than I think I need. And a 7wt is unlucky.


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't think you could go wrong Sage makes a good rod. Just if you have to have use their warranty or have it repaired be ready to wait.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I've used their warranty a couple of times and had no real problems. They have never questioned the cause of the breakage they just send me a new section or a whole new rod. They also warrent the rod blank on custom rods, so when i build my own rods, they will replace any broken section, you just have to register it as a custom rod. Yes it takes several weeks but that is why i have several rods.
I know some other companies have faster response, like TFO, or G Loomis will send you a new rod in a day or two. But in this case I feel you get what you pay for.


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

Yep I haven't had issues with them honoring a warranty. Just found it amazing that my Hardy rods have had a faster turn around even when they are stamped straight from Alnwick.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The only Sage rod Iâ€™ve cast is the XP 9â€™ 4 weight. 

I like the idea of an 8â€™9â€ 6-8 weight. No real reason for a nine foot graphite rod out of a skiff for anything shallow around here. Seems like thereâ€™s a lot of room for good graphite rods in that weight range between 8â€™ and 9â€™.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Get the 8. Too windy nmthe coast to consistently toss bigger flies with a 6, especially this time of year. Before you decide, go cast the brand new Maverick from Sage.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Maverick? I donâ€™t see that on the sage website.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

karstopo said:


> Maverick? I donâ€™t see that on the sage website.


It is a brand new rod from Sage. I cast it last weekend at the inshore fishing demo at FTU Katy. The Sage rep had one, said he got it the day before. Might not be released yet but it will be replacing the Motive. Built on Sage's Konnetic blank. $550

It isn't as light in hand as the X which also has the Konnetic blank but the X is also $900. Another Sage rod that always impresses me is the Foundation.


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

First I've heard about 7 wt being unlucky...my go-to saltwater rods are 7, 9 and 11 wts, my back-ups are 8 and 10 wts. Maybe that's why I don't catch many fish.

Agree on that Sage Foundation, a lot of rod for the money. I bought a 5 wt in Wyoming on a last minute trip and its casts great!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a Payload 8+ on order , it will be my go to boat rod with a sinking line, especially up on the lake. When I first cast it at the inshore show I didnâ€™t care for it, itâ€™s not meant for false casting, itâ€™s a pick up and go casting rod. I think it will be a great rod for this application.
The Maverick is a sweet rod!


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just heard from Sage, the rods are available at various fly shops but the blanks won't be available until April or May. I like to build my own rods so I will have to wait for a while before I get mine. Until then I will have to stick with my Sage One rod, which I love to cast.


----------



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Sage maverick*

Well the stars lined up and I scored.ðŸ˜Ž

I was at FTU on I 45 @ Fuqua and they had just received 2 Sage Maverick 8 wt rods....

Another fly fisherman and I had the golden opportunity to purchase the new sAGE MAVERICK....OMG.... Sweet...

See CARY MARCUS at FTU AND ORDER ONE..

CAPT J


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Redfish5496 said:


> Well the stars lined up and I scored.ðŸ˜Ž
> 
> I was at FTU on I 45 @ Fuqua and they had just received 2 Sage Maverick 8 wt rods....
> 
> ...


I got my Maverick last week and like it more and more each time I fish it.


----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

I received a 900 scott fly rod for my 40th birthday. It is good rod, but I prefer to fish with my older Sage rods. The SP, XP, RPLxi, they are all great rods and you don't cost you 1000 dollars. Soon Cortland and Rio will have to start developing $300 dollar fly lines to match the 1000 dollar fly rods and to keep you guys happy.


----------

